# Changer le dock (via candybar)



## PHILTI (19 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne parviens décidément pas à importer (via candybar) et à remplacer mon dock.

1) Je télécharge des fichiers type "png" sur le net
2) Où et comment les importer dans candybar ?

Ce n'est pas très clair ... pour moi du moins.

Merci à vous.

PH

Nb : pas de souci en revanche pour importer des icones.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Tu glisses les images PNG dans la fenêtre CandyBar.


----------



## PHILTI (19 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu glisses les images PNG dans la fenêtre CandyBar.



Merci mais ... j'ai deux soucis :

1) Dans candybar coexistent des répertoires de type "Collection" et des répertoires de type "Collection Dock". J'avais compris que les répertoires "Collection Dock" étaient réservé aux fichiers Dock "png". Mais je ne parviens pas à créer de tels répertoires.

2) Si je glisse le fichier dans un répertoire "Collection Dock" existant, le bouton "Use these icons" est grisé ; de même, je n'arrive pas à glisser/déposer un nouveau Dock dans la fenêtre Candybar "Well to change".

Je ne comprends pas ...

PH

Nb : en plus, je l'ai payé ce truc ! Ils n'existerait pas de tutoriels vidéos ? Merci encore !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Il y'a une aide en anglais sur le site.

Si tu as du mal le plus simple ce serait peut-être d'utiliser un Dock déjà créé en .icontainer et de modifier les ressources avec celles que tu as.


----------



## PHILTI (19 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il y'a une aide en anglais sur le site.
> 
> Si tu as du mal le plus simple ce serait peut-être d'utiliser un Dock déjà créé en .icontainer et de modifier les ressources avec celles que tu as.



Bon, je vais fouiller.
Quand tu dis "modifier les ressources", tu entends quoi par "ressources" ? Icône native ?

Merci à toi.

PH


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Modifier les images du Dock que tu as téléchargé.


----------

